# 早日早到



## viajero_canjeado

What does this phrase mean? Is it something like "good riddance"?

The whole sentence is 那祝福你早日早到吧.


----------



## Tsingtao

早日早到? I personally never heard of that term before.


----------



## Geysere

More context will help, otherwise it doesn't make sense to me... Unless 日 is used as a verb here.


----------



## MingYang

Nunca he oído hablar de esta frase. Está mal dicha.


----------



## saitoaoda

I suggest that what you heard may be "早日找到"

那祝福你早日"找"到吧
Then I wish you may find it soon.


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Saitoaoda,

You hit a homerun on your first post, way to go! Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Bairocky

When “日”is used as verb in Chinese, it is a dirty word, similar to "fuck" in English.


----------



## bighead+

viajero_canjeado said:


> saitoaoda,
> 
> you hit a homerun on your first post, way to go! Welcome to the forums.



找到啥啊....既然是祝福，那不是黄金就是美人了。


----------



## bighead+

bairocky said:


> when “日”is used as verb in chinese, it is a dirty word, similar to "fuck" in english.



老兄，不是针对你啊.... 才来论坛不久，发现不少同胞喜欢对老外讲解这个"日"的动词用法，我觉得意义不大。首先，这个字远没有"操"在全国用得广，江浙沪肯定不用，东北也不用把，北京我不肯定好像也基本不用，四川湖南用但他们也用"操"。我估计老外不到中国的局部地区混黑社会，估计一辈子听不到这个字的这种用法，反正我是几乎从未听到，大多还是在一些小说上读到过..... (大)学生时代口头禅无非是"我操,我操"，南北通用.....

我建议关于"日"字动词用法能否告一段落，否则也挺没意思的。


----------



## Bairocky

bighead+ said:


> 老兄，不是针对你啊.... 才来论坛不久，发现不少同胞喜欢对老外讲解这个"日"的动词用法，我觉得意义不大。首先，这个字远没有"操"在全国用得广，江浙沪肯定不用，东北也不用把，北京我不肯定好像也基本不用，四川湖南用但他们也用"操"。我估计老外不到中国的局部地区混黑社会，估计一辈子听不到这个字的这种用法，反正我是几乎从未听到，大多还是在一些小说上读到过..... (大)学生时代口头禅无非是"我操,我操"，南北通用.....
> 
> 我建议关于"日"字动词用法能否告一段落，否则也挺没意思的。


 
不敢沟通你的看法。其实这个字用的还是蛮多的，特别是在农村地区，你要是常看一些中文论坛，比如天涯社区等，也会经常遇到这个字的那种能用法的。而且我敢说几乎所以的中国人都知道这个字的那个意思。有时候学一些“dirty talk”，不是为了让你去用，而是让你知道他有这个意思，甚至是为了让你不去用。比如说在西安地区，锤子不止是榔头的意思，有时候，我带一些外地女孩子去西安的时候，聊到这个话题，一定要给她们交待，在西安地区，一个女孩子家，千万别说锤子，否则会被人笑话，说你没教养什么的。在日常生活中我们是忌讳说这样的字眼的，但是如果要想学好一门语言，我觉得了解一下也是必要的，您觉得呢？


----------



## bighead+

我同意你关于"了解"的建议，但现在是每个关于"日"的话题都有国人跳出来告诉老外这个动词用法，有这个必要吗？我看多了都嫌烦。这字很脏，而且实际生活中用错的可能性极小。


----------



## BODYholic

bairocky said:


> 不敢沟通 ...


苟同

应该是输入太快了吧。


----------



## samanthalee

bighead+ said:


> 我同意你关于"了解"的建议，但现在是每个关于"日"的话题都有国人跳出来告诉老外这个动词用法，有这个必要吗？我看多了都嫌烦。这字很脏，而且实际生活中用错的可能性极小。


我和你的想法完全相反。其实，越脏的字，就越需要提点，不管用错的可能性多小。如果有人曾告诉这新闻中的女子“I like being on top”这看似没怎样的句子，其实意思是“我喜欢上体位”，那该多好。



bighead+ said:


> 这个字远没有"操"在全国用得广




忍不住要说一下，其实"操"很无辜，本来就不是脏话，却常被人拿来当成"肏"的替代。

好啦，别再讨论该不该了，快离题了啦。


----------

